# Sound FX for Drowning Woman?



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've spent a couple of hours looking for a gurggling/drowning woman sound effect for my Bloodbath Distortions prop. The prop came with a sound, but I think a gurggling sound might be better. Any idea where I can find an mp3 for it? I keep googleing sound effects for drowning/gurggling, but nothing seems to fit the prop. I'm mostly getting results for male drowning. I guess women are better swimmers.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The heck with a woman drowning sound. I'm still trying to find a sound effect for a "bush noise".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol .... I've googled bush nosie too...NOTIN' out there


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Forhead slap*. You guys are killin' me. lol


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmm... I'd get a woman, a microphone, and a bucket of water and tell her to stick her face in and gurgle. Should be pretty easy to take on a computer with Audacity (free sound editor and recorder). If she doesn't cooperate, then dunk her. Just kidding.


----------

